
U.S. policymakers worry about China 'weaponizing' drug exports - Reedx
https://www.politico.com/news/2019/12/20/policymakers-worry-china-drug-exports-088126
======
mullingitover
They should worry about it. Especially in light of the administration trying
to weaponize paranoia and blame the Chinese people for the outbreak by
labeling it "the Chinese virus."

This is profoundly short-sighted race-baiting for domestic political gain,
which could come back to bite us if China decides they're tired of losing face
and start putting up export controls on medicine.

